# Lionel 6-22918 Backshop help



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,
Just bought one of these and the guy I bought it from said we was not able to get the overhead doors to open. He said something about the wiring instructions that come with it were wrong. Anyone have one of these? Any input would be helpful before I start playing around and break something that might just be a simple fix.

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you download the stuff from Lionel? http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...oAction=search&product=6-22918&productNumber=


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Got that but was wondering if anyone else had or has a problem with the doors not opening or any other issues not in the book.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't have one of those. I presume you're using command control?


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,
Nope. The old fashion way. Per the book it will work either way.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd start with the obvious, look for any mechanical things that might stop them from opening. I can't be too specific, since I've never seen this thing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I looked at the manual. The two wires are for a button to open the doors. You still need the power leads.











The top are for the doors, the left is the sound. The red is center rail and the green outer. The CW 80 has a red lead. So polarity may be important.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well yes, power is required for power doors!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Also the unseen broken wire. A short at the connector from a frayed wire, or my favorite , the screwdriver on the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a screw under a bumper that drove me nuts for about an hour!  It had apparently been there for some time, just managed to shift where it actually caused a problem...


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the input. I am sure it is something simple. I will dig into it. It appears to be new or if used it was not used very much. Once I figure it out I will let you know what I found.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Please do. It's a shame not to use that with command control, since it has it. After all, you paid for the ability to do that.


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, I know but have lots to do setting up the layout 1st. Maybe once I get it all set up I will look at that.

Joe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joedee said:


> Hi,
> Just bought one of these and the guy I bought it from said we was not able to get the overhead doors to open. He said something about the wiring instructions that come with it were wrong. Anyone have one of these? Any input would be helpful before I start playing around and break something that might just be a simple fix.
> 
> Thank you,
> Joe


For those who did not ever hear or see what they are talking about, (like me) here is a picture. 
They list for $399!?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All the TMCC stuff is expensive, welcome to the club.


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Found the problem with the doors. There are 3 boards connected to the main mother board. 2 of the boards are the same size and have the same connectors. Well, someone connected the boards to the wrong connectors on the mother board. I switched them and all works fine now. You would think if you have two similar boards you would use different connectors to prevent them from being placed in the wrong location. Just lucky it did not smoke the boards.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's interesting. I looked at one of my TMCC engines and you're right, two of the boards have the same connections. I checked, and the power comes in the same pins, so damage is probably limited to things not working if you put them in the wrong sockets.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JD...did you pay $399.99 for yours?

John do you have 2 of them on order?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have that on order, but I did just get my TMCC equipped M.O.W. Gantry Crane today, pretty neat. I'm ready to roll!


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

big ed said:


> JD...did you pay $399.99 for yours?
> 
> John do you have 2 of them on order?


Hi,
Not sure where the 399 price came from. They are going for a lot more than that if you can even find one. They got some bad press when the 1st ones came out but they came out with a new mother board that fixed the problems. I believe they were only made for 1 year (1998?) I think. Mine is working fine now and looks great on the layout. Still working on the layout but I wanted to get this set up and working.

Joe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joedee said:


> Hi,
> Not sure where the 399 price came from. They are going for a lot more than that if you can even find one. They got some bad press when the 1st ones came out but they came out with a new mother board that fixed the problems. I believe they were only made for 1 year (1998?) I think. Mine is working fine now and looks great on the layout. Still working on the layout but I wanted to get this set up and working.
> 
> Joe


 I found the picture through a search. It was for sale new in the box for that price.

WOW, more then that? A lot more?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see them NIB for $499, more than I'm willing to pay.


----------



## joedee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,
They are selling for about 500 when you can find them. That is a lot but there are items that go for much more than that. They are a very impressive looking item. I am happy with the one I have. I guess the nice thing is that they are hard to find and not very often you see them set up on someones layout. Once I get the layout farther along I will post some pic's.

Joe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It'll take a large layout to support such an accessory, they're pretty big. OTOH, the descriptions sound pretty cool, I'll bet it's a fun accessory to see running.


----------

